# Considering a move to mexico



## Reginamck (May 2, 2013)

Considering a move to Mexico would like to live near the coast are there any jobs for English speakers?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Selling timeshares.........


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Reginamck said:


> Considering a move to Mexico would like to live near the coast are there any jobs for English speakers?


 Let me make it quick and nasty, NO. Many Mexicans speak English, do you speak Spanish?


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> Let me make it quick and nasty, NO. Many Mexicans speak English, do you speak Spanish?


What a ridiculous answer on tepetapan's part.... how does that help someone who is looking for help from expats online. All that does is turn them away from the forum now and for the future...at least be a bit more diplomatic with your answers.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey! I said short and nasty, that should count for something. If people would spend 30 minutes researching a question like the one posted OR even if they were serious scan some sites for information it might, just may be, help. 
The internet forums have made people lazy, they will not even Google a simple question before posting....let some one else do the research. Before I moved to Mexico I read at least a dozen books, trying to obtain pieces of information on how things work. In these days people write asking for help to buy shoelaces and backpacks. 
This post could and may go on for 12 pages, in the end my answer will be the closest given the information obtained from the OP. Mexico does not need English speaking, living on the coast, immigrants. There are plenty already.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I will answer the question with another question: 

An English speaker with what unique skills and provable qualifications that cannot be found within the Spanish+English speaking Mexican population?


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> Hey! I said short and nasty, that should count for something. If people would spend 30 minutes researching a question like the one posted OR even if they were serious scan some sites for information it might, just may be, help.
> The internet forums have made people lazy, they will not even Google a simple question before posting....let some one else do the research. Before I moved to Mexico I read at least a dozen books, trying to obtain pieces of information on how things work. In these days people write asking for help to buy shoelaces and backpacks.
> This post could and may go on for 12 pages, in the end my answer will be the closest given the information obtained from the OP. Mexico does not need English speaking, living on the coast, immigrants. There are plenty already.


if you disagree with what is asked by a person posting all you have to do is refrain from posting an answer. I am sure there are plenty of spots along the 6,591 miles of Mexican coastline that do not have English speaking immigrants and might need or want more.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

PV provides 3 occupations for English-only speakers:
1) Real estate sales
2) Timeshare sales
3) Sales clerk in ****** tourist places.

All 3 are a tough go at present.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kcowan said:


> PV provides 3 occupations for English-only speakers:
> 1) Real estate sales
> 2) Timeshare sales
> 3) Sales clerk in ****** tourist places.
> ...


What about teaching English to Mexicans working in the tourist industry?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

kcowan said:


> PV provides 3 occupations for English-only speakers:
> 1) Real estate sales
> 2) Timeshare sales
> 3) Sales clerk in ****** tourist places.
> ...


 So are these jobs for only English speaking people or are bilingual people from Mexico are allowed to work here also. - Plus the fact that 3 out of 3 are requiring no skills that Mexican people do not have a grasp of. 
Then there is Isla, does mexico need another English teacher? Pay along the coast at poor wages it seems to be just a cop out. 
The idea that speaking English in Mexico is an advantage is only about 20 years too late. If a person is not 100% bilingual AND does not have other special skills to offer they need to give up on the idea of coming to mexico to work.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> So are these jobs for only English speaking people or are bilingual people from Mexico are allowed to work here also. - Plus the fact that 3 out of 3 are requiring no skills that Mexican people do not have a grasp of.
> Then there is Isla, does mexico need another English teacher? Pay along the coast at poor wages it seems to be just a cop out.
> The idea that speaking English in Mexico is an advantage is only about 20 years too late. If a person is not 100% bilingual AND does not have other special skills to offer they need to give up on the idea of coming to mexico to work.


I know that teaching English in tourist areas along the coast pays much more poorly than it does in other parts of the country. However, such opportunities do exist and you don't need to be bilingual, or even speak much Spanish, to be offered such a job. Why, in your opinion, is wanting to teach English a "cop out"?


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> So are these jobs for only English speaking people or are bilingual people from Mexico are allowed to work here also. - Plus the fact that 3 out of 3 are requiring no skills that Mexican people do not have a grasp of.
> Then there is Isla, does mexico need another English teacher? Pay along the coast at poor wages it seems to be just a cop out.
> The idea that speaking English in Mexico is an advantage is only about 20 years too late. If a person is not 100% bilingual AND does not have other special skills to offer they need to give up on the idea of coming to mexico to work.


You are so WAY off base. I know dozens of people in the tourist areas of PV, Cancun, Isla Mujeres and Cozumel just to name a few that work at hotels, dive shops, restaurants, bars, cafes and other establishments and they do not know anything more than broken Spanish. They can live and thrive in areas where English is widely spoken by tourists and earn a good living. I know some of them sell advertising for me for my tourist publications. If 90% of your clients are English speaking or know English and the owner of the business is English speaking and needs "native speakers" of english then it works.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> You are so WAY off base. I know dozens of people in the tourist areas of PV, Cancun, Isla Mujeres and Cozumel just to name a few that work at hotels, dive shops, restaurants, bars, cafes and other establishments and they do not know anything more than broken Spanish. They can live and thrive in areas where English is widely spoken by tourists and earn a good living. I know some of them sell advertising for me for my tourist publications. If 90% of your clients are English speaking or know English and the owner of the business is English speaking and needs "native speakers" of english then it works.


I wonder if these dozens of people are working legally in Mexico or are being paid under the table, so to speak.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder if these dozens of people are working legally in Mexico or are being paid under the table, so to speak.


Why would you automatically ask that question? You are like so many people in the U.S. they see a person who might look Hispanic or does not speak perfect English and they automatically consider them to be in the country or working illegally. Now Isla you are doing that in Mexico to English speakers!!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> Why would you automatically ask that question? You are like so many people in the U.S. they see a person who might look Hispanic or does not speak perfect English and they automatically consider them to be in the country or working illegally. Now Isla you are doing that in Mexico to English speakers!!!


Please don't group me with Americans who think that way! I asked that question because it's not so easy for a foreigner to work legally in Mexico. Many Mexican employers are not willing to jump through the hoops to help an expat get a work visa, but are happy to pay them under the table.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Please don't group me with Americans who think that way! I asked that question because it's not so easy for a foreigner to work legally in Mexico. Many Mexican employers are not willing to jump through the hoops to help an expat get a work visa, but are happy to pay them under the table.


I wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt but your statement certainly sounds like "if they are foreigners working they might well be doing so illegally." I Mexican employers I have come in contact with in my 20 plus years in the region are very willing to help expats get the proper paperwork to work because in the long run it helps their businesses. There are a number of chefs, sous chefs, general managers, managers and others that work in the hospitality industry in Mexico both behind the scenes and in the public eye that know little or no Spanish but have been sponsored by Mexican employers since they are experienced and know what they are doing.

With whom have you had these experiences Isla? First hand? Through this forum? I know these people, know their employers and know they are legal.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Fun thread. 
Do to the nature of my work, I end up seeing which customers are legal or not legal here in Canada. Different geographic region, but perhaps the overall idea is the same... 

There are more local residents being paid under the table who are violating labor/tax laws then foreign workers working without permission and not paying tax. Definitely not scientific data, but I was surprised at the amount of locals cheating and this doesn't make the news while immigration related labor violations are always a hot topic.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> I wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt but your statement certainly sounds like "if they are foreigners working they might well be doing so illegally." I Mexican employers I have come in contact with in my 20 plus years in the region are very willing to help expats get the proper paperwork to work because in the long run it helps their businesses. There are a number of chefs, sous chefs, general managers, managers and others that work in the hospitality industry in Mexico both behind the scenes and in the public eye that know little or no Spanish but have been sponsored by Mexican employers since they are experienced and know what they are doing.
> 
> With whom have you had these experiences Isla? First hand? Through this forum? I know these people, know their employers and know they are legal.


That's good to know. My experience in working in Mexico has been teaching English, and I know that there are some schools that will be happy to give you work even if you don't have a working visa. It's certainly common enough in Mexico City.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> You are so WAY off base. I know dozens of people in the tourist areas of PV, Cancun, Isla Mujeres and Cozumel just to name a few that work at hotels, dive shops, restaurants, bars, cafes and other establishments and they do not know anything more than broken Spanish. They can live and thrive in areas where English is widely spoken by tourists and earn a good living. I know some of them sell advertising for me for my tourist publications. If 90% of your clients are English speaking or know English and the owner of the business is English speaking and needs "native speakers" of english then it works.


 My guess is that these people you write about are not working here legally, right? They earn a good enough living as compared to whom? Are they taking jobs Mexicans can do or are they just easier to deal with since they have no rights? Enlighten me.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

thinkering said:


> Fun thread.
> Do to the nature of my work, I end up seeing which customers are legal or not legal here in Canada. Different geographic region, but perhaps the overall idea is the same...
> 
> There are more local residents being paid under the table who are violating labor/tax laws then foreign workers working without permission and not paying tax. Definitely not scientific data, but I was surprised at the amount of locals cheating and this doesn't make the news while immigration related labor violations are always a hot topic.


 A Mexican working for cash is call part of the informal work force. Check it out and you will find there is nothing illegal for a Mexican to work in this manner. In fact the government tracks these numbers and publishes the results monthly. THEY are NOT violating tax and labor laws, although their employer might be or not. You have to understand the informal labor in Mexico and how it is looked at by the federal Government.
An Immigrant coming to Mexico, working for cash or working through an employer who claims he or she can not find a specialized worker such as a chef, sous chef, manager, time share salesman or restaurant manager is flat out cheating the system. There are many English speaking Mexican nationals to fill those jobs. This is not 1990 and times have changed.
Do Not come to Mexico looking for a job if you do not have special skills. Come to Mexico on vacation, to retire or visit the culture . And in those cases, bring your own money.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> My guess is that these people you write about are not working here legally, right? They earn a good enough living as compared to whom? Are they taking jobs Mexicans can do or are they just easier to deal with since they have no rights? Enlighten me.


I will be happy to enlighten you, although I feel it might be difficult as you already have closed your mind as to the necessity of English speaking employees in Mexico. 
All and I mean all of the dozens of people I have mentioned are working legally in Mexico. All and I mean all earn wages that are more than enough to live a very nice life in Mexico. All earn between US$2,000 up to as high as US$5,000 per month. I know this because my brother-in-law owns an international employment agency (headhunter) that looks for management, middle management and at times upper management in the hospitality business. These people are employed in for the most part hotels and restaurants along Quintan Roo including in Cancun, the entire Riveria Maya, and some in Acapulco and Puerto Vallarta. Employers looking for hotel managers, assistant managers, restaurant managers in the same hotels and chefs, sous chef, etc etc. ask for native English speakers and when they fill out the request forms they usually check off that SPANISH is not important.... 

Now I know that US$2,000 to $5,000 per month is not GREAT pay in the U.S., but in Mexico it is more than the vast majority of people earn. These employees I speak of did not come to Mexico looking for work, or as you put it taking work away from local Mexicans, they were sought out be Mexican employers through this employee agency I am speaking of. 

I am not sure if the OP is interested in this type of work but to put to rest your negative point of view, work exists for English speakers.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> A Mexican working for cash is call part of the informal work force. Check it out and you will find there is nothing illegal for a Mexican to work in this manner. In fact the government tracks these numbers and publishes the results monthly. THEY are NOT violating tax and labor laws, although their employer might be or not. You have to understand the informal labor in Mexico and how it is looked at by the federal Government.
> An Immigrant coming to Mexico, working for cash or working through an employer who claims he or she can not find a specialized worker such as a chef, sous chef, manager, time share salesman or restaurant manager is flat out cheating the system. There are many English speaking Mexican nationals to fill those jobs. This is not 1990 and times have changed.
> Do Not come to Mexico looking for a job if you do not have special skills. Come to Mexico on vacation, to retire or visit the culture . And in those cases, bring your own money.


Wrong again Tepetapan. There are Mexicans who can work those jobs BUT not enough for the hospitality industry ie restaurants, hotels, cafes, etc etc. That is why they use employment agencies to find them. THEY DO NOT WANT A MEXICAN THAT SPEAKS VERY GOOD ENGLISH. They want someone with experience, who is a native English speaker who knows the nuances of the language and is looked at, sorry to say, as knowing what he is doing. Image is so important to these places and whether you like it or believe it or not, image makes or breaks them and the owners would rather pay more for an expat than a local in many, many cases...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The thing is that these jobs are not considered desirable by Mexicans. Anything related to sales to gringos is totally foreign to their makeup. So chances are you can do a good job even though the pay is mediocre.

We have friends who live here full-time since 1997 and they did timeshare then real estate until they could afford to retire. They did not hate the work but did consider it one hell of a grind. So yes it is possible to grind out an existence here as an English-speaker by taking a job that your average Mexican would not touch.

(Teaching English is not in the same class as the others. For one thing, the pay is not comparable. And the tourist-oriented businesses do have tips.)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> My guess is that these people you write about are not working here legally, right? They earn a good enough living as compared to whom? Are they taking jobs Mexicans can do or are they just easier to deal with since they have no rights? Enlighten me.


I think there's more truth to what you say than ... not.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Reginamck said:


> Considering a move to Mexico would like to live near the coast are there any jobs for English speakers?


Guatemala has numerous call centers and a shortage of English speakers to man them. Pay isn't much but by Guatemalan standards ok pay. Would work well with a small pension.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

The other option the OP has is to start a business and employ mexicans and him(her)self...


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

vantexan said:


> Guatemala has numerous call centers and a shortage of English speakers to man them. Pay isn't much but by Guatemalan standards ok pay. Would work well with a small pension.


That is probably the best idea anyone has given this OP. I lived in Guate for 20 years and it is much less expensive than I have found Mexico to be in just two months. The fruits and vegetables are much, much better in Guatemala. Prices of renting or buying a home is much better. Expats can qualify for home mortgages for up to 25 years, depending upon the financing bank. 

We are here for two years minimum for a contract my wife has, but I have already told the home owner I rented with an option to buy that I am not buying. Mexico is a great place to visit but there is nothing like home sweet home Guatemala.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If you are bilingual, you might find work in a call center, that's true. The question is whether you'd be willing to work for the amount you could make. Call centers in any country are not known for paying well, and they pay according to what's considered low where they're located.

My daughter nearly took a job in Italy at one, when she'd just moved to the north, and needed more income than she was currently making doing translation. It would have paid Italian minimum wage. Luckily, she got hired to teach adults English before she had to decide about that job.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> If you are bilingual, you might find work in a call center, that's true. The question is whether you'd be willing to work for the amount you could make. Call centers in any country are not known for paying well, and they pay according to what's considered low where they're located.
> 
> My daughter nearly took a job in Italy at one, when she'd just moved to the north, and needed more income than she was currently making doing translation. It would have paid Italian minimum wage. Luckily, she got hired to teach adults English before she had to decide about that job.


Ran across a couple of call centers in Guatemala City that didn't require Spanish and paid about $600 a month. Someone looking to supplement a small income would do ok.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

vantexan said:


> Ran across a couple of call centers in Guatemala City that didn't require Spanish and paid about $600 a month. Someone looking to supplement a small income would do ok.


My niece works in one. She is Guatemalan went to school in Mexico and graduated from high school from a "true bilingual" school and is working at a call center that is only in English while she studies English and Mandarin in Guatemala at the university where her mom lives. 

She is paid US$750 month, plus some bonuses, her clients are from the Western part of the U.S. and call about PCS cell phone services. In Guatemala call centers are considered good payers she said. She told me the other day that there are about 15 people from the U.S. working there and she befriended one who said she speaks no Spanish and is here while her husband gets his residency in order to return to the U.S.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> That is probably the best idea anyone has given this OP.


It certainly sounds like a possibility. However, the OP did mention wanting to live near the beach. I wonder where in Guatemala most call center jobs are located.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

There are in Guatemala City. If you haven't visited Guatemala you probably don't know there is a huge German influence there - and the food (unfortunately) has that German influence, i.e., it's not diverse, spicy and flavorful like Mexican.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

A problem with Guatemala is that it has become more of a narco-state which is why so many Guatemalans are crossing the border into Mexico. They just don't feel safe there anymore because much of the Mexican narco business has moved there due to less enforcement by Guatemalan law enforcement. PBS has been reporting about this for several years. The same thing is happening in Honduras which also accounts for a large percentage of undocument immigrants flowing into the Mexican borders.
Here's an article from Al Jazerra (which is less influence by the U.S. news media)
http://blogs.aljazeera.com/blog/americas/guatemala-narco-state


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

mes1952 said:


> A problem with Guatemala is that it has become more of a narco-state which is why so many Guatemalans are crossing the border into Mexico. They just don't feel safe there anymore because much of the Mexican narco business has moved there due to less enforcement by Guatemalan law enforcement. PBS has been reporting about this for several years. The same thing is happening in Honduras which also accounts for a large percentage of undocument immigrants flowing into the Mexican borders.
> Here's an article from Al Jazerra (which is less influence by the U.S. news media)
> Guatemala: A narco state? - Al Jazeera Blogs


PLEASE no one believe this... Narco State? Are you out of your mind? Guatemalans cross over into Mexico to attempt to reach the U.S. Have you seen the immigrants that were slaughtered by Mexican drug gangs in southern Mexico? Guatemalans are not moving into Mexico... it is true that some drug gangs have moved into Guatemala but not to the extent that people are moving into Mexico. The truth is that narcos give back to their local community and most people feel safer by living there it is those that get involved in drug trafficking that end up losing their lives or leaving the country, not the average citizen. If you believe what you read in Al Jazeera about Guatemala maybe you ought to be living in the Middle East.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

mes1952 said:


> There are in Guatemala City. If you haven't visited Guatemala you probably don't know there is a huge German influence there - and the food (unfortunately) has that German influence, i.e., it's not diverse, spicy and flavorful like Mexican.


GERMAN INFLUENCE????? Have you eaten kaquik? Pepian? Hilachas? Jocon? Subanik? None of that is influenced by Germans and hardly any food in Guatemala has a German influence unless you eat at Kloster or Hamburgo Restaurant. How can you even state that there is a great German influence in Guatemala? Maybe in Argentina but not Guatemala????? 

Astoria is a great deli in guatemala owned and operated by Germans, but their overall influence in the country is miniscule at best....


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> There are in Guatemala City. If you haven't visited Guatemala you probably don't know there is a huge German influence there - and the food (unfortunately) has that German influence, i.e., it's not diverse, spicy and flavorful like Mexican.


My dad was fascinated with the culture in Guatemala and visited often when he worked at both the U.S. Embassy in Mexico and in San Salvador. He once told me that German came to Guatemala in the 1920s but no where the amount that settled in other Latin American countries. I would not get so fiesty as Guategringo did in his response, but I think mes1952 is mistaken. The influence of the Germans in Guatemala is minimal compared to other places and I off hand cannot think of one typical dish served there that has a German influence. If you could point me in the right direction mes1952 I would be happy to visit Guatemala and try one of those dishes you referred to as have no diversity, no spice and no flavor.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I Remember visiting my uncle's coffee finca ( plantation ) in the mid 60's in the highlands of Guatemala and meeting most of his neighbors who were all German..Being 1/2 Guatemalan I also recall most all my male cousins being sent off to collage in Germany...Most German residents keep to themselves but they are there.......


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

There was a large group of German coffee growers around Coban but due to many being sympathetic to Nazi Germany the U.S. pushed Guatemala to expel them during WWII. Supposedly there are still quite a few light complected mestizos with blue eyes around Coban.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

The cartel activity in Guatemala has been primarily in the Peten, the remote, jungle covered northern portion of Guatemala next to Belize. Has had very little affect on tourists visiting Tikal.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> I Remember visiting my uncle's coffee finca ( plantation ) in the mid 60's in the highlands of Guatemala and meeting most of his neighbors who were all German..Being 1/2 Guatemalan I also recall most all my male cousins being sent off to collage in Germany...Most German residents keep to themselves but they are there.......


I agreee but you are talking about a few families in the highlands that do not amount to half of one percent of the population. It is like saying that the Mennonites in belize influence Belize and its cuisine or that the expats in mexico influence the cuisine in mexico... as with every country there are expats, but the Germans have had little if any influence in the food in guatemala


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> I agreee but you are talking about a few families in the highlands that do not amount to half of one percent of the population. It is like saying that the Mennonites in belize influence Belize and its cuisine or that the expats in mexico influence the cuisine in mexico... as with every country there are expats, but the Germans have had little if any influence in the food in guatemala


As the Mennonites grow much of the food consumed in Belize I'd say they influence the cuisine considerably!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mes1952 said:


> A problem with Guatemala is that it has become more of a narco-state which is why so many Guatemalans are crossing the border into Mexico. They just don't feel safe there anymore because much of the Mexican narco business has moved there due to less enforcement by Guatemalan law enforcement. PBS has been reporting about this for several years. The same thing is happening in Honduras which also accounts for a large percentage of undocument immigrants flowing into the Mexican borders.
> Here's an article from Al Jazerra (which is less influence by the U.S. news media)
> Guatemala: A narco state? - Al Jazeera Blogs


I think there's more truth to what you say, than not. While it may not have become as much a 'narco state' as regions of Mexico have become, there's no denying the upward spike in terrorist related violence in Guatemala ... particularly so as regards the presence of the Zetas and Zeta-affiliated groups which have reportedly become very active. I also think your earlier remarks, in a different discussion regaring the importance of the influence of Germans who'd settled in Guatemala, was spot-on. Thanks.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> There was a large group of German coffee growers around Coban but due to many being sympathetic to Nazi Germany the U.S. pushed Guatemala to expel them during WWII. Supposedly there are still quite a few light complected mestizos with blue eyes around Coban.


Why would the U.S try to push a foreign country like Guatemala to get rid of german descendants for being sympathetic for anything, included nazi thinking?
Why didn't they expelled german descendants like Eisenhower, or even better, why did they "invite" Wernher von Braun in spite of his (and his team's) participation with the nazis?

Those intervensionist policies suck!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Why would the U.S try to push a foreign country like Guatemala to get rid of german descendants for being sympathetic for anything, included nazi thinking?
> Why didn't they expelled german descendants like Eisenhower, or even better, why did they "invite" Wernher von Braun in spite of his (and his team's) participation with the nazis?
> 
> Those intervensionist policies suck!


Same reason I guess that they put Japanese-American citizens in internment camps. From what I read, and this is widely known in Guatemalan history, the Guatemalan Germans were actively supporting Germany, much the same way Facists in Argentina were supporting Mussolini.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> Same reason I guess that they put Japanese-American citizens in internment camps. From what I read, and this is widely known in Guatemalan history, the Guatemalan Germans were actively supporting Germany, much the same way Facists in Argentina were supporting Mussolini.


Fascists in Argentina supported the nazi regime as well, brazilians too, mexicans were pro germans at that time, whatever reason they had to support what they believed, but the US had, (has) no right to intervene in foreign countries.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Fascists in Argentina supported the nazi regime as well, brazilians too, mexicans were pro germans at that time, whatever reason they had to support what they believed, but the US had, (has) no right to intervene in foreign countries.


You seem to be looking for an argument, not agreeing with all U.S. actions, just saying what happened.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Why would the U.S try to push a foreign country like Guatemala to get rid of german descendants for being sympathetic for anything, included nazi thinking?
> Why didn't they expelled german descendants like Eisenhower, or even better, why did they "invite" Wernher von Braun in spite of his (and his team's) participation with the nazis?
> 
> Those intervensionist policies suck!


That's pretty ironic when you consider Operation Paperclip, in which the U.S. government brought Nazi scientists into the U.S. following WWII.  Do as we say, not as we do, right?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

DebMer said:


> That's pretty ironic when you consider Operation Paperclip, in which the U.S. government brought Nazi scientists into the U.S. following WWII.  Do as we say, not as we do, right?


That's right!


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Longford said:


> I think there's more truth to what you say, than not. While it may not have become as much a 'narco state' as regions of Mexico have become, there's no denying the upward spike in terrorist related violence in Guatemala ... particularly so as regards the presence of the Zetas and Zeta-affiliated groups which have reportedly become very active. I also think your earlier remarks, in a different discussion regaring the importance of the influence of Germans who'd settled in Guatemala, was spot-on. Thanks.


Longford just wondering where you are gathering your information from with regard to the German influence in Guatemala and the "narco state" of Guatemala? I know you worked in Mexico, but wondering if you ever did the same in Guatemala or all of your information comes from the Internet?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

DebMer said:


> That's pretty ironic when you consider Operation Paperclip, in which the U.S. government brought Nazi scientists into the U.S. following WWII.  Do as we say, not as we do, right?


The German V-2 became the Redstone rocket and I received my muclear missile training on its successor, the Jupiter Missile, at Redstone Arsenal, where Von Braun was in residence as a captured guest of the US Government. Without his brains and the German technology, neither we nor the Russians would have had the race to mutually assured destruction that we called the cold war. It was, and still has its roots, in pure German technology; the same folks who had the first jet fighters but not enough fuel to use them effectively in WWII. At the end of the war, we and the Russians competed for the best German scientists.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Tom Lehrer explains the whole von Braun thing... http://youtu.be/TjDEsGZLbio


----------



## feldr (May 4, 2013)

Can we get back to the original topic|?:focus:


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been making plans to move to Mexico in a couple of years. Now I am in the interview process with a company called Vida Vacations that has timeshare properties in Cabo, Acapulco and Rivera Maya. They are looking to fill various positions on the properties. I have always thought that timeshares were a little sketchy but it seems like a pretty good offer for a 3 month trial. The pay is pretty good and they are offering housing and 1 meal a day.

It seems like a good way to get my feet wet and go and meet other expats and travel the country to find the place I really love and will end up living in, which is not the beach, to hot for me to live there permanently.....

Does anyone know anything about timeshare companies and how treat their employees? any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...10/retirees-relocation-latin-america/8414799/


----------

